
Bitcoin Skyrockets to Above $5000 - dawhizkid
https://www.businessinsider.com/bitcoin-price-rockets-above-5000-2019-4
======
craftyguy
Does anyone else find it ironic and mildly entertaining that bitcoin's success
and value is being gauged entirely by a thing (the $) it was meant to replace?

~~~
washedup
Success should be gauged by daily transaction growth, network growth, and
decreasing transaction fees, all of which are slowly improving. Price growth
is a nice corollary with these factors, although it is disjointed in terms of
timing. That being said, price is still important because it translates the
value of that asset to our current medium of exchange, just like we do with
all other assets. It's sort of like the "easiest" way to track bitcoin's
success, even if it has little to do with the fundamentals of the asset.

edit: Also, Bitcoin should never be considered something that will entirely
replace any other currency. There is room for both (or many) to exist (all
serving slightly different purposes), and it will be many years before we know
what a good natural balance is between both USD and BTC.

------
LionBlack8
I think that cryptocurrency is future. To be successful in this crypto market,
start out with some "fun money," then learn from resources like
[https://cryptolinks.com/bitcoin-youtube-
cryptocurrency](https://cryptolinks.com/bitcoin-youtube-cryptocurrency) . As
you gain knowledge and experience, then you can start investing more
"seriously".

------
jgalt212
probably some Lyft cash being put to work.

~~~
tiredyam
? None of the employees have been able to cash out yet

~~~
jgalt212
but the VCs have

~~~
dawhizkid
Nope...everyone is subject to the 6-month lockup period

~~~
jgalt212
well, at least some are behaving as if they are not:

Lyft investors who bought the ride-hailing company’s shares well before its
high-profile initial public offering Friday are protecting themselves against
a decline in the high-profile stock despite “lock-up” agreements intended to
block them from doing just that, numerous sources told The Post.

[https://nypost.com/2019/04/01/early-lyft-investors-are-
betti...](https://nypost.com/2019/04/01/early-lyft-investors-are-betting-on-
the-new-stock-falling/)

